# ISG Course on Wine



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello my fine fuzzy friends here on CS 

I have recently been looking into taking one or two of the courses offered by the International Sommelier Guild on Wine Fundamentals just to enhance my own knowledge of wine. I figured it'd be something really fun and educational to do.

Has anyone here taken any of the courses and if so, how did you like it? I know some of our more seasoned wine veterans (ahem NavyDoc ) could teach me the same stuff over the phone but it seems like a fun time.


Dustin


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

https://mastersommeliers.org/about

Im planning on taking the intro course in October.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

That looks pretty awesome as well bro. The ISG courses are the only ones offered in the area for me.

Just curious, are you taking it to become a Sommelier as a profession or just to enhance your own knowledge? I believe a Sommelier would be a dream job for some, obviously very demanding as I'm sure it would be more of a Food and Beverage Director position but still would be tons of fun.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> That looks pretty awesome as well bro. The ISG courses are the only ones offered in the area for me.
> 
> Just curious, are you taking it to become a Sommelier as a profession or just to enhance your own knowledge? I believe a Sommelier would be a dream job for some, obviously very demanding as I'm sure it would be more of a Food and Beverage Director position but still would be tons of fun.


Both actually. I've been thinking about getting my feet wet in that industry, but I have no experience. I figured the worst thing that could happen is getting away for a long weekend and I learn more about something I'm very much into.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

aldukes said:


> Both actually. I've been thinking about getting my feet wet in that industry, but I have no experience. I figured the worst thing that could happen is getting away for a long weekend and I learn more about something I'm very much into.


Sommelier is a tough one as there are two difficult components at a minimum.

First, you must have excellent memorization of all the growths, regions, appellations, producers, and vintages. Just say for Bordeaux, there's hundreds Vineyards, and we get down to sub-appellations and second tiers of within those; there's a ton to know. Never mind Rhone or Burgundy. One can spend a years upon years just getting to know Negociants and parcels of land; and that is just touching on Burgundy.

Italy has its own thing going, not to mention Spain, Portugal, Germany and the rest of Europe&#8230; You have new world wines that have their own thing going on as well as American wines. Just being an expert on California to a Sommelier level is a feat. An encyclopedic knowledge required.

I would be hard pressed as a restaurant owner to hire a Sommelier that has not tried all the first growth's, most of the second, and the well know third's. Doing so is quite costly or you are in good company. Even representing a distributor or wine-maker, this is vital.

Now that you can "talk the talk", your palette must be refined and only practice and native skill do this. My palette is not that great, but I try to practice by repitition and drinking with more experienced tasters that share similar likes as I do.

I am not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but shedding light on some realities. I do not claim to know that much about wine; but know more than many.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Sommelier is a tough one as there are two difficult components at a minimum.
> 
> First, you must have excellent memorization of all the growths, regions, appellations, producers, and vintages. Just say for Bordeaux, there's hundreds Vineyards, and we get down to sub-appellations and second tiers of within those; there's a ton to know. Never mind Rhone or Burgundy. One can spend a years upon years just getting to know Negociants and parcels of land; and that is just touching on Burgundy.
> 
> ...


I totally understand that this is going to involve a lot more than attending a few classes. I would need at least 3 or 4 years working in the industry (wine shop, restaurant, etc.) before I can even start on that path.

I know a little bit more than the average person, and its not even a drop of what a professional has learned.

But its something Ive wanted to pursue for a while now- so I'm going to challenge myself. Who knows- maybe I'll really take to it. Worst case- I pass along all the class materials to you guys. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

At least NYC is a world capital in the wine business, so you can certainly work many angles in that regard. Working for a good wine shop would be my very first step (along with training). You can gain so much by learning from all the distributor rep's and in house tastings that go one.

_I am sure you are beyond this point, but to those who are green to wine_

I found it easy to concentrate on two things initially:

1. wine in general- how it is made and varietals
2. specific region- I would suggest Bordeaux as it is the most famous and useful to be well versed in.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hello my fine fuzzy friends here on CS
> 
> I have recently been looking into taking one or two of the courses offered by the International Sommelier Guild on Wine Fundamentals just to enhance my own knowledge of wine. I figured it'd be something really fun and educational to do.
> 
> ...


Dustin....there are many many sources for wine knowledge but if you have a chance to sit down with someone and taste the wines as you go along it would certainly be more fun. Learning the details takes time but start BIG....Like what countries produce wine, then what regions within the country and then finally what wines you like in those regions. The actual winery will come along with the specific wines from within the regions. After you get a good basic understanding of the general picture then think about choosing specific areas of concentration. I began learning wine back in '92 and continue to learn everyday...and hopefully always will :tu


----------

